# Building Theater Room Under House



## Piranha_man

It was originally a storage room which I had packed to the ceiling with sh*t I never used.
So... last Fall I finally made the decision...

_"Keep a bunch of sh*t I don't need vs. turn it into a theater room."_

No brainer.









So, we hauled everything out of there and held a garage sale.
Stuff that didn't sell went into 3 piles...
-Goodwill donations
-Take to the dump
-Keep

Thankfully, I kept very little, rendering the now vacant room useable.

We finally started in on the project last week.

First thing was to clean out spiderwebs and knock down some superfluous pillars:










The pillars coming down opened things way up for us.
Then came the process of laying the subflooring:



















You can see where I've taped off where the 65" Panasonic Plasma is going...










Off to the left you'll see where we raised the floor up a bit inside that alcove to create a platform for the tank which will be later introduced and inlaid into the wall:










(Close-up of the tank area):










Next is to complete the subflooring and diagram out the electronics.
We're gonna have twin fog machines, green lasers, surround sound, special effect lighting, soundproof walls, accoustical tiles, etc.

We've already picked out the seating... leather recliner 3-seater with cup holders and storage arms... made specifically for a theater room.

Since SOMEBODY likes to smoke things and since there will be fog machines going sometimes when it is in "nightclub mode" (including my guitar playing which will have a full stack in the corner) we're installing a heavy duty twin exhaust fan system to suck out the smoke/fog in a snap.









Stay tuned...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

....that room is gonna kick ass. I can't wait to see it when its finished..

what size tank are u putting in there? What are u putting in the tank?


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks man...

It's gonna be my 150 gallon pygo tank that I've had set up for years.
Six piranhas between 7"-9"... 2 reds, 3 cariba and a piraya.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Very cool P man looking forward to updates.


----------



## Smoke

Wow







I've always dream't of embedding the tank into the walls! Can't wait to see when done


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

glad to see that your goin for the tank...looks good P-man...cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Inflade

Awesome Project! Cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## leg89

what a nice project! is it in the DIY section?


----------



## rhom15

i'll bring the beer







and popcorn


----------



## dmackey

Now that's what I'm talking bout..... Yea I can't wait to see the finished product, looking good so far man . I'm pretty sure it's gona be sweet when you guys all done


----------



## theblackduck8907

looks like its gonna be bad-a$$ theater room when its done.


----------



## HGI

Dam I wished to lived next door to me lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Awsome project p-man looks like a hella good party when its done


----------



## Dolphinswin

oh yea when do you expect it to be finished?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

post some more pics of how its coming along


----------



## FEEFA

Updates?


----------



## Da' Manster!

................







.............


----------



## Ba20

subscribed


----------



## Piranha_man

IMA gonna go snap a couple shots of the new progress.


----------



## Piranha_man

Progress is slow but steady.

Here's some I just shot...

First one is of the wall that the TV's gonna be on... the black squares on both sides are exhaust fans I had installed so as to quickly rid the room of smoke and fog.
They're rated at 220 CFM, so they should turn the room's air over in 7 minutes.

(The ceiling was sheetrocked today as well.)










This one's a closeup of one of the exhaust fans...










Here's one of the wall that the pygo tank will be embedded in...










And a closeup of the same.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

nice man...get that tank in there already i want to see some feeshies in a big tank asap...


----------



## Piranha_man

That's the one part I'm really not looking forward to.
Gonna move the 150 gallon pygo tank into there.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

to bad ur not in ohio or ud have a squatter in there once its finished


----------



## Piranha_man

lol... you're welcome anytime.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

are you putting the tank right on that platform or a stand and tank on the platform???


----------



## Piranha_man

Tank and stand...

In fact, _this_ tank and stand:






I told my construction guys today about the weight of the thing... their eyes about popped outta their heads.
They're gonna tear up the top board tomorrow and reinforce it.

We'll put the tank and stand on the platform, then build the wall in front of it, with a cutout for the glass front.
I'll have an access point on both sides for maintenance and feeding.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

love the black on black...deff gonna do that on my exo tank


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, I had my exo tank black on black... it was awesome with the yellow of the exos.

I'm gonna "spruce up" the tank a little when it goes in the wall... kinda let it go a little in the "looks department."

Got so much filtration going on... there's like seven hundred tubes sticking down in back!









Since it's gonna be a theater room, everything's gonna be dark... charcoal colored flooring, super dark walls and ceiling...
The black/black tank will really be awesome in that atmosphere IMO.


----------



## rhom15

can't wait





















to see it


----------



## Piranha_man

rhom15 said:


> can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to see it


Me too!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I had my exo tank black on black... it was awesome with the yellow of the exos.
> 
> I'm gonna "spruce up" the tank a little when it goes in the wall... kinda let it go a little in the "looks department."
> 
> Got so much filtration going on... there's like seven hundred tubes sticking down in back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's gonna be a theater room, everything's gonna be dark... charcoal colored flooring, super dark walls and ceiling...
> The black/black tank will really be awesome in that atmosphere IMO.


i loved my black on black exo tank before i sold it

and a skull is gunna be in one of my tanks if i have to kill someone for it


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ That's a good idea.
That way, ya kinda 'earned' it.









(I dug mine up from a graveyard one night... I don't recommend it. I think it's illegal in some states.)


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

hack off DT's head thrown it in the tank and let the P's do the work....its deff more legit that way


----------



## Piranha_man

Here's what's goin' on after today's work...

Back wall is sheetrocked, exhaust fans wired in, and hole for fog machine in place.
You can barely make out where I taped off where the TV is going on the back wall...
The fog machine is on the far right.










Here is a close-up of the fog machine.
It will be embedded so that only the outlet hole is exposed, making it look like the fog is coming out of a little hole in the wall.


----------



## Inflade

nice progress so far. cant wait to see more


----------



## rhom15

keep them pics coming


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

between the tank....... smoking down..... lazers..... and fog machines....... I would be like f*ck the movie! Its a pawty!







nice


----------



## Da' Manster!

Good progress, Dave!!...You gettin' there, bro!...Can't wait to see the finished product!...


----------



## Smoke

Coming together nicely. Can't wait for that P-Fury movie room breakin party!


----------



## His Majesty

how the hell did i miss this???

this is a sweet project pman. will be one hell of a room when its finished


----------



## Piranha_man

Smoke said:


> Coming together nicely. Can't wait for that P-Fury movie room breakin party!


Come one, come all!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

i resevered my spot right p-man


----------



## Da' Manster!

Once completed, I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever that your theater room/fish tank is gonna rock like a LADY GAGA concert!.....


----------



## I Can Mate

road trip  i wanna see it in person


----------



## ZOSICK

looks like you've been making good progress....How long from start to finish give or take.

The old lady would never go for a fog machine or lasers







...(wants lasers and um sharks)


----------



## Piranha_man

Sharks with lasers on their heads?
Is that too much to ask?

We started a couple weeks ago and are looking at probably another couple weeks before completion.
Today was a lot of standing back and considering things... like how much room I'm gonna have to maintain the tank... only about a foot and a half space to squeeze into on both sides... not much, but I think it will work.
Another issue was where to put the components (DVD player, receiver, etc.) and we decided to cut out an area in a wall for that and then a bookshelf above it for DVDs.

The last thing I want is for all this work to go into this room making everything "over the top badass" only to have some stupid wires sticking out under the TV or something... so all wiring is getting neatly tucked into the walls.

We'll have switches and buttons in one area for the fog machine, lasers, wall sconces and stuff...

We mapped out wiring and speaker, lasers and switch placement today and finished sheetrocking behind the aquarium.

I'll take pics at the end of the day tomorrow when more work has been done.

Thanks for all the great comments and support!
Hell, half the fun of this thing is taking pics and posting 'em here.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Piranha_man said:


> Sharks with lasers on their heads?
> Is that too much to ask?
> 
> We started a couple weeks ago and are looking at probably another couple weeks before completion.
> Today was a lot of standing back and considering things... like how much room I'm gonna have to maintain the tank... only about a foot and a half space to squeeze into on both sides... not much, but I think it will work.
> Another issue was where to put the components (DVD player, receiver, etc.) and *we decided to cut out an area in a wall for that and then a bookshelf above it for DVDs.*
> 
> The last thing I want is for all this work to go into this room making everything "over the top badass" only to have some stupid wires sticking out under the TV or something... so all wiring is getting neatly tucked into the walls.
> 
> We'll have switches and buttons in one area for the fog machine, lasers, wall sconces and stuff...
> 
> We mapped out wiring and speaker, lasers and switch placement today and finished sheetrocking behind the aquarium.
> 
> I'll take pics at the end of the day tomorrow when more work has been done.
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments and support!
> Hell, half the fun of this thing is taking pics and posting 'em here.


i was gunna suggest that that lol....sounds awesome


----------



## rhom15

hay mate i'll pick you up for the road trip


----------



## jp80911

not sure what kind of laser classification those lasers are but probably class II and up, just make sure your laser won't hit the fish tank and all your pygos may go blind


----------



## Moondemon

Wow that room is really gonna rock !!!
Where will you put your bar ??









You've got to have a bar or a beer fridge in that room !!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Moondemon said:


> Wow that room is really gonna rock !!!
> Where will you put your bar ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to have a bar or a beer fridge in that room !!


X2


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

He will have a bar fridge. For our rootbeer


----------



## Piranha_man

jp80911 said:


> not sure what kind of laser classification those lasers are but probably class II and up, just make sure your laser won't hit the fish tank and all your pygos may go blind


Good point.

They're safe for eyes... they're lasers designed for nightclubs.
They're kinda like these only cooler, and I have two of them.


----------



## Sacrifice

rhom15 said:


> hay mate i'll pick you up for the road trip


I'm sure 90% of the members on this forum would make that same offer to you ICM....imagine some lucky dude gets ICM to agree to being picked up for the roadtrip.....they can't sleep the night before because they're so excited about picking her up.....then when they get to her house she walks out looking gorgeous and you start to drool a bit then not but 10ft behind her is her boyfriend which she forgot to mention she was bringing along,









Sorry to derail a bit there Pman, but that story just popped in my head and I had to share on this dull thursday.

The room sounds like it's really coming together. Do you really plan on using those lasers very often. Do you do a lot of entertaining down there? When I first read about the lasers I thought that you were joking. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> not sure what kind of laser classification those lasers are but probably class II and up, just make sure your laser won't hit the fish tank and all your pygos may go blind


Good point.

They're safe for eyes... they're lasers designed for nightclubs.
They're kinda like these only cooler, and I have two of them.





[/quote]

some of the laser is consider safe cuz of human's blink reflex (believe its the case for class 2 and class 2M) but fish doesn't blink, lol. probably won't do much harm but may want to add a curtain in front of the tank so when you party you can cover the tank up if you want to.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ I'm glad you mentioned that.
I'm going to do a curtain thing for that very reason.
Thanks for thinking of that!









And I agree, the idea of a road trip with ICM is very attractive.
The ultimate "Dream roadtrip" would be in a 4-seater with ICM, Pinkragon and Williambradley.


----------



## rhom15

icm and a two seat car


----------



## cduuuub

Awsome man just awesome.

Be careful with that fog machine and lighting though. I used to build stages and lighting racks for concerts, fights and what not. Even though those fog machines are "safe" to use inside, they can still choke you up, even outside. The curtain would def. be a good idea for the tank with that lighting you got.

lets see some more!


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Right on man... and good advice.

I've had these lasers and fog machine for years now, just had 'em in my livingroom up til now. 
It's all cool.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Pics of todays progress P_Man?


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ I'm glad you mentioned that.
> I'm going to do a curtain thing for that very reason.
> Thanks for thinking of that!


you are welcome. I also have my 180g behind a wall with a 70g sump (and 40B stack on top of the sump) behind the tank which leaves me access from both ends of the tank only, honestly I wish I had the ability to access from the front of the tank or at least from the back of the tank instead of just from the two ends. If you could, maybe work out something like a hinge door access at the front above the tank. it'll make live much easier especially when you trying get something in and out of the middle of the tank. I wish I did that with my setup.


----------



## Piranha_man

I've given a lot of thought to the same thing.
The idea of only having 1.5' of access on both sides bothers me.

Thing is, I just don't want hinges or latches everywhere, I figure that will kinda kill the 'coolness' of an embedded tank.

I'm on the fence with this one... got about 2 weeks to make a final decision.
Our goal for completion of the entire project is 3 weeks from now.


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> I've given a lot of thought to the same thing.
> The idea of only having 1.5' of access on both sides bothers me.
> 
> Thing is, I just don't want hinges or latches everywhere, I figure that will kinda kill the 'coolness' of an embedded tank.
> 
> I'm on the fence with this one... got about 2 weeks to make a final decision.
> Our goal for completion of the entire project is 3 weeks from now.


Is it possible to move the tank forward a bit so you can walk around it to the back? you only need about 1-2ft of space at the back. or you can disguise the front access as shelves or mirror or something, or a sheet of frosted glass or a large picture or something so it won't look so obvious.
an example


----------



## Piranha_man

Not gonna be possible.
There's no space in back, and I wanna do a "full embed" so that the front glass is "part" of the wall.
With all the darkness in the room, the walls, ceiling, flooring... it should have a very "ominous, almost evil" look.


----------



## jp80911

um...one more option, train a small child so he/she can crawl in there and maintenance on your tank.


----------



## Piranha_man

Or better yet, a hawt midget chick...


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> Or better yet, a hawt midget chick...


lol


----------



## Piranha_man

.


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> Or better yet, a hawt midget chick...


LOL that works too


----------



## ZOSICK

Piranha_man said:


> Or better yet, a hawt midget chick...


If the state would allow you with in 50 feet of a child you'd be going that route and we all know it!!!!











Spoiler



wow that came really mean spirited, deal with it


----------



## Piranha_man

I'm allowed interaction with children, but due to my former life as a midget pimp, they're watchin' me pretty closely when it comes to my involvement with _"little people."_


----------



## Sacrifice

P-Man you're cracking me up!!! Ever since the "anal" thread it seems like you find a way to "quote" something in every one of your post
















When are we going to see some pix of this beast?


----------



## Piranha_man

Sacrifice said:


> P-Man you're cracking me up!!! Ever since the "anal" thread it seems like you find a way to "quote" something in every one of your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going to see some pix of this beast?


How 'bout _"now?" _

(Runs with camera to go take some "pics.")


----------



## Piranha_man

We're kinda in between "interesting parts" of the process... running wires in the walls and stuff.
Hoping to have the whole project done in the next couple of weeks.

Here's another shot of where the tank is going... not much new to see really... just the sheetrock is up...










Here's where we're gonna put that amber glass sink... they wanted $800-$900 at Lowe's... I found a guy with 400 of 'em for sale at $60 apiece!


----------



## Piranha_man

.


----------



## e46markus

whooooa red bull fridge haha jagger bombs


----------



## Piranha_man

lol... yeah, I just stuck that in there during the building process for the workers...
They like to drink Budweisers while they work.


----------



## e46markus

Nice man, looks like it's coming together. Is there a spot for a stripper pole?


----------



## Piranha_man

That's one very important factor that was overlooked unfortunately.


----------



## Sacrifice

Well being that you're in to midgets all that you could just put a really short pole coming down off the bar or something. Should work fine


----------



## notaverage

First time im back on here in ages except one random night a month ago and every time P man you always have something going on!!

I guess business is doing well.....Do you franchise b/c I may need to change my current career.
Looks like it will be nice man...

How are the Dobies?


----------



## Piranha_man

notaverage said:


> First time im back on here in ages except one random night a month ago and every time P man you always have something going on!!
> 
> I guess business is doing well.....Do you franchise b/c I may need to change my current career.
> Looks like it will be nice man...
> 
> How are the Dobies?


And it's always cool to see you come back in!









I don't have any francises at this point, but the system we manufacture is so reasonably priced one can be in the "biz" for an amount that would be recovered in literally the first 3 jobs (and you can do 3 jobs in 1 day.)
Anywho, enough with the 'advertisement...'

The dobies are doing really well... feeding those two heathens 20 cups of food per day right now being as it's so cold... got a little layer of "insulation" on 'em.









How the hell are things in your world?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Piranha_man said:


> I'm allowed interaction with children, but due to my former life as a midget pimp, they're watchin' me pretty closely when it comes to my involvement with _"little people."_
























....that had me lmaoooo


----------



## Dolphinswin

With an embeded tank how do you do maintenance? Does it slide out?


----------



## Piranha_man

That's one of the major pains in the asses with this whole thing.

I'll only have 1.5' on both sides to access the tank and equipment.


----------



## Dolphinswin

but if its inside the wall how do u even get in at all?


----------



## Piranha_man

Access panels on both sides.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

how much space is there between the wall n the tank?


----------



## Piranha_man

On the sides?

1.5' each side.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

no the back


----------



## Piranha_man

None.

It's gonna be embedded in the wall.


----------



## Piranha_man

The platform you see in the pics is where the tank will stand, then, once in place, we're going to build the wall in front of it.


----------



## rhom15

it's nice when you have a room behind the wall then you can just cute a hole in the wall


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## jp80911

just strech your arms very hard on a daily basis and by the time you finish the room they will be long enough to reach the middle of the tank, problem solved.


----------



## notaverage

Piranha_man said:


> First time im back on here in ages except one random night a month ago and every time P man you always have something going on!!
> 
> I guess business is doing well.....Do you franchise b/c I may need to change my current career.
> Looks like it will be nice man...
> 
> How are the Dobies?


And it's always cool to see you come back in!









I don't have any francises at this point, but the system we manufacture is so reasonably priced one can be in the "biz" for an amount that would be recovered in literally the first 3 jobs (and you can do 3 jobs in 1 day.)
Anywho, enough with the 'advertisement...'

The dobies are doing really well... feeding those two heathens 20 cups of food per day right now being as it's so cold... got a little layer of "insulation" on 'em.









How the hell are things in your world?
[/quote]

I figured that but now that I have given you the idea I want 10% when you start them.
Insulation is good this time of the year....good to see they are doing well.

My world...busy with work my daughter and getting some "good" nights in between.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Piranha_man said:


> The platform you see in the pics is where the tank will stand, then, once in place, we're going to build the wall in front of it.


is there any way u could add a foot to the platform to give urself enough room to do ur tank maintanence from the back of the tank


----------



## Piranha_man

I wish there was.
The back of the tank is going to be right up against an outside wall.
Just enough for an AC-110 to hang on both ends... and then my canister filters underneath.


----------



## Piranha_man

I haven't posted anything new on this thread for a few days 'cause it's all been pretty boring sh*t... wiring and stuff like that.

This week is a milestone however, the wiring should be all done, sheetrock all up, lighting installed, and we'll be working toward moving that aquarim. 
(That's the part I've been dreading...)

I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## I Can Mate

i see the got the klipsch quintet bundle.  did you get at bestbuy bc i work there.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Yes, I did!
What's your opinion of the system?

I also got the 65" Panasonic plasma there.

I didn't post anything last night afterall... will probably do so tonight.
The guys are down there workin' on it right now.


----------



## FEEFA

Good luck moving the tank pman, hope it all goes smoothly for ya


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks man...









It's getting to the point where pics won't really do it justice anymore...
I will shoot a short video tonight or tomorrow with what's up and what's next.

Thanks for following!


----------



## rhom15

can't wait














what to do







not working


----------



## Dolphinswin

Pman are you hiring a group of people?


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ I've got 3 guys working on the project.

Here's a short video I just shot showing how things are going.






The video's hangin' up at the best part... not sure why.


----------



## rhom15

ooooooooooman thats going to be bad a$$


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

dang man...


----------



## I Can Mate

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Yes, I did!
> What's your opinion of the system?
> 
> I also got the 65" Panasonic plasma there.
> 
> I didn't post anything last night afterall... will probably do so tonight.
> The guys are down there workin' on it right now.


that system is an amazing sound for the price. although the samsung receiver ain't the best.


----------



## e46markus

Dang man, looking awesome, it's a shame you don't have more space to work with, but seems like you've put quite a bit of thought into the layout! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Piranha_man

I Can Mate said:


> ^^ Yes, I did!
> What's your opinion of the system?
> 
> I also got the 65" Panasonic plasma there.
> 
> I didn't post anything last night afterall... will probably do so tonight.
> The guys are down there workin' on it right now.


that system is an amazing sound for the price. although the samsung receiver ain't the best.
[/quote]

Glad you concur with the quality of sound.









I have a pretty choice Yamaha receiver left over from my previous surround system... maybe I'll use it instead of the Samsung.

Thanks for all the great replies everybody!


----------



## scrofano1

so when can i move in?







awesome project you have going man, Hopefully everything is a breeze for u.


----------



## Piranha_man

It's "a breeze" for me in that I'm not physically doing the work.









The challenging parts will be getting the sink just right in it's limited space, installing the sound-dampening carpet on the walls and... most of all... setting up the aquarium.


----------



## bomber

All that room and you are only setting up a 125? Beside that that room is bad arse.


----------



## scrofano1

I think if he went any bigger he would need a self cleaning tank, he already mentioned its already a "tight fit". If it were me i wouldnt go any bigger, my 120 i used to have was more then enough work and it wasnt in a wall lmao. And i think he mention a 150, as the title says.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, 150.

IMO 6' of wall space being an aquarium is more than enough.


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, 150.
> 
> IMO 6' of wall space being an aquarium is more than enough.


no man, I wish I used the entire 12x10 room at a corner in my basement for one big ass tank but then my wife would cut my head off.


----------



## Piranha_man

That would be a huge undertaking... but what an awesome set-up it would be!


----------



## Inflade

going to look awesome!


----------



## FEEFA

That is going to be one kick ass theatre room, cant wait to see it completed


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks man...

No pics lately 'cause it's all just boring sh*t like mudding the sheetrock, wiring, etc.


----------



## scrofano1

updates?


----------



## Piranha_man

Today was gonna be the day we carpeted the floor and 3 of the walls... but that got postponed 'til Tuesday.

After that I'll post some pics.
I think today will be the day we finish preparing the walls for carpet and working on the sink.

Tuesday night's pics should reveal some good accomplishments.


----------



## scrofano1

updates?


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, it's gettin' there...









I've spent the last few days pukin' my guts out, barely able to walk from some stomach illness thing.
Never been so sick as this whole last month, one '_bug_' turning into another or whatever...

We've got the tank stand built, walls all done, ceiling and cabinets primered, gonna put final coat of paint on Monday then carpet the floor and walls... probably embed the tank later in the week.

The electrical is all working... fog machine tested and working... exhaust fans, etc...

I'll try to sneak some pics later today.
(Funny, the more it gets "done" the smaller I realize the room really is!)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## cduuuub

Man Ive been getting sick this last week and it sucks!

I wanna see the room, carpet for sound deadening?

On the wall-


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, we're putting grey "office type indoor/outdoor" carpet on the floor and most of the walls for sound dampening.
The only parts that will be painted flat black will be the ceiling, inside the alcoves and the wall that the tank is imbedded in.


----------



## Mattones

wha the f*ck.. you building a freaking disco down there? laser beams, strobe lights.

Havent seen so many switches on one wall in all my life LOL why not just get a Multi switch box


----------



## Sheppard

This is a great thread.

Congrats on your theater room. This would be such an awesome thing for someone to have. A real place you can chill, relax and even retreat to when the wife is pissed at you for staying out drinking all night. We've all been there. 
I'm looking forward to seeing it all completed



Sacrifice said:


> P-Man you're cracking me up!!! Ever since the "anal" thread it seems like you find a way to "quote" something in every one of your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going to see some pix of this beast?


umm...there's an anal thread?








I haven't been posting much lately, I have not seen this thread. But I am going to take a look see you can count on that.


----------



## Trigga

wow cant believe im just seeing this for the first time... that is fuckin sweet man looks like im gonna have to drive out to oregon


----------



## Piranha_man

Trigga said:


> wow cant believe im just seeing this for the first time... that is fuckin sweet man looks like im gonna have to drive out to oregon


Do it brutha!









In about an hour and a half we're gonna start the process of moving the tank into the wall.
I'll take pics of the process... I'm expecting about 2 hours from "_completely set up in the kid's bedroom_" to "_completely set up in the wall_."

Then it's carpeting the walls tomorrow, moving the seating in over the weekend, hanging the TV, lasers, sconces and all that jazz Monday morning... should be all done and ready for our first movie Monday night.


----------



## cduuuub

I would really like to see picture of the tank move. Please take some good notes on that one!!

Free admittance with a p fury membership right?


----------



## Piranha_man

I'll take some pics of the move for sure.









Yes, free membership to all.


----------



## bricklr

never mind


----------



## Piranha_man

Well, we're just finishing up.

Right now the last of the carpet is going in... the walls are carpeted... so are the stairs... just need to carpet the floor today.

This evening we'll move the black leather theater seating in... and Monday we'll finish the wall panels around the aquarium and hang the TV, speakers, lasers, sconces, etc.

Should be all done by the end of the day Monday.
I'll record a little video tour of it, although I already know that the video will not do it justice.
It looks COOL AS HELL... even better than I had pictured.


----------



## thundergolf

You got any pics from when you moved the tank?


----------



## cduuuub

We're waiting...


----------



## Piranha_man

cduuuub said:


> We're waiting...


You and me both man...
Guys didn't show up today to do the final stuff.
I scheduled the day off work and everything for them... the dumbass hillbillies...









Anywho, they said they'll be here tomorrow.
I've gotta work all day, but I can line them out in the morning before I go.

My assistant and I spent the day moving the plasma from the livingroom down into the theater room so it can be hung... then we moved the piano from the 3rd story to the 2nd story... THAT was a project lemme tell ya!









We then moved spilo's tank from the office to where the piano used to be...

So tomorrow should be finishing the wall the tank is embedded in, hooking up the TV, speakers, lasers, lighting, components, etc., installing the seating and putting in the final touches.


----------



## Smoke

Nice, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## MPG

Updates!?!?!


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, I've been a little lazy about updating this... the room got finished a couple weeks ago and we've been using it nearly every night since.

I'll take some pics/video today and post 'em up.


----------



## jp80911

hows doing the tank maintenance from both sides?


----------



## Piranha_man

Easy breezy!









Way better than I expected.


----------



## jp80911

good to hear


----------



## rhom15

got lazy in your man cave







i would to


----------



## BRUNER247

Come on p-man, your holding out on us. Update update. Lol


----------



## ZOSICK

kind of a big under taking so give the guy some time...

Half of my cave of solitude, like superman 3


----------



## Piranha_man

The thing's been done for like 3 weeks now... I really should take some pics/video and post 'em.


----------



## ZOSICK

3 week and no pics your slipping P man


----------



## rhom15

he's lost in his new room


----------



## jp80911

yea where're the pix? some vid of the smoke machine and laser in action would be great too. also don't forget about pix of the embedded tank.


----------



## His Majesty

thats a big ass garage zosick.


----------



## ZOSICK

The other half has two more lifts and is the home my 1955 Chris craft restore.


----------



## Sheppard

I remember reading this thread awhile back, great thread. You know what? Every man needs a mancave. They have to be the greatest places on earth. 
ZO, seriously that place is nuts.

The new place my parents bought had an old horse stable on the property. The place was owned by an old man who had horses in it once upon a time, really cool place. 
Me and my dad and some of his buddies declared it a mancave. We took out the old stables an changed the place completely. I should make a thread about its progress, or a mancave thread in general where we can all post pics

I can't wait to see the finished product Pman


----------



## Guest

Holy moly....... get of the movie theater sofa and get some pics!!!!







sh*t, ask chickie to take some, we are all dying to see how this turned out!!


----------



## Piranha_man

Will do.


----------



## rhom15

please please














or we are coming over


----------



## MPG

This must have been a catostrophic failure because I see don't see no pics!


----------



## rhom15




----------



## Guest

Still no update pics


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Everyone post that untill he posts pics.


----------



## Guest

I want to see how the tank turned out given the small space to install it.


----------



## Sacrifice

We want PIX!!!! Comon P-Man.


----------



## Piranha_man

I know, I've really slacked on providing pics/video.
We've been absolutely SLAMMED at work lately, and had a ton going on around the house too.

I'll get on it, I promise.
I appreciate all the interest!


----------



## Sacrifice

until we get pix I'm going to say that it looks like this.


----------



## Guest

Sacrifice said:


> until we get pix I'm going to say that it looks like this.











Or maybe this


----------



## Sacrifice

P-Man has been chilling in his basement so long he's probably embarrassed because he now looks like this and doesn't want to post any pix.


----------



## His Majesty

oh man pman you better hurry up with the pics or members of pfury will never let you live this down


----------



## primetime3wise

he's just ignoring everyone to build up more and more interest and excitement


----------



## Sacrifice

I always thought that he was an...


----------



## Guest

Maybe he changed his mind and took it in a different direction.
Secret Barbie Collector?


----------



## Piranha_man

You guys are killin' me!


----------



## Sacrifice

Hey he is alive!!! Yeah we just figured that we'd spam your thread until you posted some pix or even better just shoot another video.


----------



## rhom15

you guys kill me


----------



## PhantastickFish

c-mon.....


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Is it weird that I find that picture to be disturbingly erotic?


----------



## Guest

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Is it weird that I find that picture to be disturbingly erotic?


Yes, but it'd solidify the truth behind being a secret barbie doll collector.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Sacrifice

I'll just leave this here as bait....comon P-Man.....
.
maybe this one wont get me in trouble


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sacrifice

She want's to see your basement P-Man.....

.

Great P-Man you waited too long now the only chick's that want to see it are these 2.


----------



## Guest

Sacrifice said:


> She want's to see your basement P-Man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great P-Man you waited too long now the only chick's that want to see it are these 2.



















oh ye


----------



## rhom15

there goes dinner


----------



## Piranha_man

They wouldn't even fit through the door no matter how much I buttered their hips!


----------



## jp80911

Don't you have a walk out basement with big sliding door?


----------



## MPG

This has been built up too much now. Even if its ridiculous its gonna be a let down.

lol


----------



## ZOSICK

So I take P-man you where basically a labor for someone...how much did he pay you? hopefully not more than $7.50 an hour, I saw the shoddy electrical work


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ _huh?_


----------



## ZOSICK

I'm say you're one of the Mexican's siting in front of home centers waiting for work







to America P-man.


----------



## Smoke

Sacrifice said:


> She want's to see your basement P-Man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great P-Man you waited too long now the only chick's that want to see it are these 2.


LOL


----------



## RiptideRush

Smoke said:


> She want's to see your basement P-Man.....
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vBnUrCmGnas/TW-dkAisvAI/AAAAAAAABM8/QyrNeiodabo/s640/Aya+Kiguchi+on+jeep04.
> 
> Great P-Man you waited too long now the only chick's that want to see it are these 2.
> 
> [img]http://www.titantalk.com/forums/attachments/titan-suspension/94853d1263091362-heavy-load-fatchicks1.jpg


LOL








[/quote]

Damn! The balooga on the right got three right knee caps. Maybe four.


----------



## Sacrifice

Poor 1/2 ton truck...


----------



## 0S1R1S

I didn't want to have to do this, but..


----------



## Sacrifice

195 comments in the Pics and Vids section this is crazy.


----------



## Dolphinswin

bump


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Dolphinswin said:


> bump


Welcome back.


----------



## MPG

NUDGE


----------



## sadboy

Dam bro, we still waiting on those pics.......


----------



## Dolphinswin

PMAN POST THE DAMN PICS NOW! Turn the lights on if all else fails! POST PICS POST PICS!!!! 9 pages and we want the final result! Either it didnt come out as great as you hoped or your cameras broke lol either way its be nice to see it bro.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Mods please close.


----------



## rhom15

thats what i say


----------



## ZOSICK

I love David Heart


----------



## Piranha_man

Who's that?


----------



## Guest

really is kinda crazy that someone with so many posts... so much helpful info is just letting everyone sit around like this. its not like pman isnt logging into the site... he responds just wont post pics. probly should delete this thread.

not gona get MOTM again being like this haha.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Like I guessed either it didnt turn out as well as he had hoped, or he's being an A hole/camera not working?


----------



## Piranha_man

Dolphinswin said:


> Like I guessed either it didnt turn out as well as he had hoped, or he's being an A hole/camera not working?


f*ck you man... if you don't like it, don't post about it.

And yeah, the room turned out great.
Like I've said several times, I posted a video of it in AQHU awhile back, and the quality of the video was so poor it wasn't even worth posting here.

It's a dark room that you have to see in person to appreciate.

So, if yer gonna make stupid, rude comments in this thread about me being an "asshole" or whatever, kiss my ass.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Piranha_man said:


> Like I guessed either it didnt turn out as well as he had hoped, or he's being an A hole/camera not working?


f*ck you man... if you don't like it, don't post about it.
[/quote]
I like it... I just want to see it. I followed this thread for a long time and wanted to see the end result.

We dont care about video. Just post a few pics with the room lights on nothing special..?


----------



## Piranha_man

Just forget it man...


----------



## Dolphinswin

maybe a pic of the embeded tank?


----------

